# Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840



## leorphee (14. Dezember 2012)

*Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro

klick mich

Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840

klick mich


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Das war die News, Zwei Links und wofür sie da sind 
...

...
Dürftig.

Was wurde verbessert/verändert ?
Ist es notwendig sie aufzuspielen wegen Bugs oder dergleichen ?


----------



## flox-karl (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Auf der Samsung Webseite (unter dem ?) kann man lesen

This update adresses the following issues
Improved dirty drive write performance


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Startpost entspricht nicht den User-News-Regeln. Daher in das passende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## bigpedro (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Ich bekomme die Software SSD Magican nicht dazu sie zu updaten, selbst das erstellen einer Boot CD oder Boot Stick schlägt fehl...

Kann mir einer die Firmware DXT07B0Q als *.iso herstellen?

Wäre echt top!!


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Habe vor mir das Update für die Samsung 840 NON Pro draufzumachen.

Was gibt es da zu beachten?

Es wird ja oft geschrieben, dass alle Daten gelöscht werden können, hat jmd schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Firmware gemacht? Habe keine Lust hier die Backups hin und herzuschieben wegen so nem kleinen Update.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Ich habe Probleme die Firmware zu installieren. Jedesmal schlägt das Update fehl mit dem Hinweis das entweder die Dateien oder der Ordner nicht die richtigen sind. Jetzt habe ich eine .iso gefunden die einen Ordner namens "isolinux" beinhaltet. Ist diese Iso jetzt zum Updaten per Windows da oder muss ich diese .iso über den USB-Stick/DVD starten?
Habe die SSD 840 Pro 256GB.


----------



## thomasfrage (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Firmware DXM04B0Q für Samsung SSD Serie 840 Pro & Firmware DXT07B0Q Samsung SSD Serie 840*

Hallo,

ich kann für die 840 Pro über die Magician Software kein Firmware-Update automatisch einspielen, weil das entspr. Menü in der Magician Software (4.1) bei mir im Notebook tot ist. Download fürs manuelle Einspielen geht aber problemlos (Samsung SSD | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website). Aber wie nun die Downloads (als DXM05B0Q.zip bzw. als DXM05B0Q.iso) in die SSD einspielen? Bin zwar nicht doof, habe aber hier das Gefühl, dass es mir hierbei haarklein und idiotensicher in Schritten erläutert werden muss. Wer kennt den sicheren und damit erfolgreichen Weg? Anzumerken ist noch, dass ich derzeit die SSD nicht als System-Platte, sondern am Notebook zunächst nur als Daten-Laufwerk einsetze. 

Freundlichen Dank für die Mühe der Antwort-Schreibenden.

Nachtrag: Inzwischen fand ich einen ausordentlich Fleissigen im Netz, der unter diesem Link seine Kenntnisse detailliert erläutert und bebildert.
http://www.win-zeit-forum.de/board35-windows-7/board42-hardware/509-ssd-samsung-830-mz-7pc128d-eu/


----------

